# Water Bottle Cage For Bumpy Terrain?



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

I keep losing my water bottles on rough trails - I get to the bottom of a run, and notice that it jumped ship somewhere along the way. While not only bad karma, as sometimes I am unable to retrieve the bottle, it also leaves me with nothing to drink.

Are there any bottle cages which use a strap or a latch to hold the bottle in place? Has anyone tried to use their own velcro strap to achieve such an effect? 

Thank you!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

It's time for a Camelbak...problem CURED!


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> It's time for a Camelbak...problem CURED!


^^^^^^^^^^^^yea that. If you find something else that works, let me know.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

+1 for hydration packs. 

Also, Topeak makes an adjustable bottle cage that might allow you to get a tighter fit. I believe Elite also makes some cages that have silicone grippers that keep the bottle in the cage over rougher terrain.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I always wonder why riders still use water bottles, especially in races. I find them scattered all over the trail. So there goes some racer on a fifteen mile loop with no water after the first rock garden. I’ve always used a Camelbak. Short of Velcro, I’m not sure what else would hold them in.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I've had success using standard alloy bottle cages. You can bend them to get the fit nice and tight if needed.










What type of cage are you currently using, and having problems with?

I find many of the plastic / composite cages to be too flexible. Additionally, if the cage does not extend above the straight part of the bottle, and bend in towards the bottle's neck, it is unlikely to hold your bottle over rough terrain.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Sarguy said:


> I always wonder why riders still use water bottles, especially in races. I find them scattered all over the trail. So there goes some racer on a fifteen mile loop with no water after the first rock garden. I've always used a Camelbak. Short of Velcro, I'm not sure what else would hold them in.


I use them because I detest having something strapped to my back. Cateye cages are pretty much ejection proof.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I use them because I detest having something strapped to my back. Cateye cages are pretty much ejection proof.


Fair enough. I certainly understand that, guess I've been doing it for so long, I don't even notice I'm wearing it.Once when I wiped out on rocks, I've noticed the back of pack was scraped hard. Nothing like a little extra protection.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

rkj__ said:


> I've had success using standard alloy bottle cages. You can bend them to get the fit nice and tight if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am using exactly one of those types of cages. And I do bend it in for a tighter fit. But the bottles still fall off after a while, every time. I think I should fabricate some kind of latching mechanism or even something using a heavy duty rubber band or velcro strap.

As to why I prefer a cage to a camelback - the cage puts the weight on the bike!


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Specialized "Cascade" cages are awesome and they are only $5. Been using them for about 3-4 years "on rigid bikes" and have never lost a single bottle! You can get them at most Specialized dealers or directly from specialized.com.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I use the Topeak adjustable (nylon) cage, pictured. It's light, and I can set the WB tension to fit my particular bottle. I've ridden some very bumpy terrain here in AZ and have yet to lose my XL Camelback bottle.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

King Cages I lost a bunch a bottles with standard cages. Bought one of these and have not lost a bottle since. Good design!


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

.40AET said:


> King Cages I lost a bunch a bottles with standard cages. Bought one of these and have not lost a bottle since. Good design!


This! The last cage you'll ever need to buy.


----------



## gsoroos (Jan 4, 2012)

bholwell said:


> This! The last cage you'll ever need to buy.


:thumbsup: Agree! Stainless if you're on a budget, ti if you have the money. Either way Kings are well worth it.


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

The cateyes are good but mine dumped my bottles a few times last year...gonna try and put velcro on the bottom of the cage and bottle


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I use Bontrager plastic ones, race x lite I think. 38 grams and under $20. I have never lost a bottle, including on my rigid SS.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

My vote is King cage - Ti of course.:thumbsup:

King Cage - Bicycle waterbottle cages handmade in Durango, CO

Woody


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

you can't go wrong with a king cage. also you can use cut up old tubes or rubber tape to place on contact points like the corners and this will keep them in once you get it snug. Or you can just play around with an old tube by wrapping it all the way around to keep tension. But I would go King if I had the money, old tubes are a little cheaper though.


----------



## stevland (Nov 4, 2011)

I've haven't lost one since I started using the Specialized Ribcage


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

recitio said:


> I keep losing my water bottles on rough trails - I get to the bottom of a run, and notice that it jumped ship somewhere along the way. While not only bad karma, as sometimes I am unable to retrieve the bottle, it also leaves me with nothing to drink.
> 
> Are there any bottle cages which use a strap or a latch to hold the bottle in place? Has anyone tried to use their own velcro strap to achieve such an effect?
> 
> Thank you!


Cateye BC-100.
Never dropped a bottle in ~20 years of using them. Plus light, cheap, durable, unbreakable.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

If you are using "bottled water" instead of a bottle made for cycling, you can expect them to bounce out.


----------



## fyberoptik (Nov 27, 2010)

+1 on the ribcage. Using it with my 24oz (710mL) CamelBak Podium bottle and I haven't lost my bottle yet. I like having a bottle for sports drink mixes but I carry an Osprey hydration pack with water.


----------



## justdaman (Jan 1, 2012)

check out the lezyne power cage. its cheap and durable. looks nice on steel bikes. grabs my bottles like theres no tomorrow.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

stevland said:


> I've haven't lost one since I started using the Specialized Ribcage


+1

I bought one for each of my bikes, never lost a bottle (and I use the tall bottles). I refused to get cheap crappy alloy cages so I got these instead and they are very very nice in comparison, also lightweight. They have carbon versions as well...though $$.


----------



## [OutCast] (Jan 10, 2011)

*Trust magnets?*

There is a youtube clip of a guy hitting a trail (fairly light) with a full bottle....

Porte bidon magnétique Vincero Design : Le test VTT

video : tLuH20MG2kA

(I cannot post link ... first post woo woo)


----------



## hkmeup (Dec 30, 2006)

My vote goes to the Blacburn Switchback stainless steel. I've used ''em for over a decade, with standard size and oversized bottles, as well as light batteries. I've NEVER ejected a bottle...not even one time!

Bottles slide in and out easily, they look classy, and they last forever (still using the same one on my 2003 Santa Cruz Superlight). Lastly, you can easily bend them to the tension you like.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

Maybe it's the water bottle that you use? I use Podium chill bottles, in my Bontrager RXL carbon cage and never had a bottle fall out.


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

I have an Ibera cage and use a Camelbak Big Chill 25oz Podium bottle and haven't lost any bottles yet. Aluminum cage is a nice light design as well, iirc ~42g


----------



## Alaskagriz (Aug 27, 2011)

King cage. Rough trails not a problem.


----------



## jojen (Jan 2, 2013)

Which Ibera cage do you have drizzoh? I have this Ibera one, nice and grippy. weighs practically nothing. BikePakmart - Bicycle Bottle Cage, Ibera Bottle Cage, Bike Bottle Holder

they have an adjustable one too that swings left or right, my buddy seems to like it a lot


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Carbon Fibre Water Bottle Cage Holder 25g for Road MTB Bike Bicycle | eBay

I've had good luck with these. Bought 3 more of them after my first.

http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/any-one-have-luck-ebay-carbon-cage-801649.html


----------



## tkrowe (Jul 8, 2011)

Keep it simple.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

SouthernVelo said:


> Keep it simple.


The Cateye BC-100 is still more simple and much easier to use.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

King Isis...nothing will fall out.


----------



## KattyS (Mar 1, 2013)

I always keep my Samantha Springs Water bottle in Topeak Modula Java Cage.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Cateye, it will be the only thing to survive the Apocalypse.


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

Two rubber bands works. Loop them together to make a figure 8, and just wrap them around the cage from top to bottom, and hook the top and bottom ends of the 8 to the spout/mouthpiece. 

Packs are great, but I don't always want to carry one.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Treyness said:


> Two rubber bands works. Loop them together to make a figure 8, and just wrap them around the cage from top to bottom, and hook the top and bottom ends of the 8 to the spout/mouthpiece.
> 
> Packs are great, but I don't always want to carry one.


Or you just get the Cateye BC-100 which does not need any help to keep the bottles in place.


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

jonw9 said:


> I use Bontrager plastic ones, race x lite I think. 38 grams and under $20. I have never lost a bottle, including on my rigid SS.


I am coming back to post and update. I bought 2 more of these for my geared bike last season. Apparently Bontrager did a design modification on these cages. Apparently they removed a rib to make them lighter, but now they seem to eject bottles like they are spring loaded. I cannot recommend anybody uses these cages on anything that isn't smooth. Perhaps for a road bike only.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Specialized rib cages are only 36g for the plastic ones, carbon ones 23g. I love my plastic Spec' cages!!


----------

